# [solved] wifi

## mistake25

hi,

i have probelm with installation and configuration of my wifi on gentoo, i have broadcom BCM4322 and i have no idea what to do to get it work. Can anyone give me some guide how to install and configure it?

thanksLast edited by mistake25 on Fri Dec 04, 2009 4:29 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## cassiol

helloo..

try that http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php

if you have more questions, please post again.

please post your results.

----------

## mistake25

sorry, but exists some more detailed guide, i have never used wifi on linux, i need some step by step guide, what to do, install driver, install some software for wifi control, configuration, etc. Do you have something like that?

thanks

----------

## Sven Vermeulen

Getting a wireless network to work on Linux is a multi-step process.

First, make sure that the Linux kernel detects your interface. You can do this by either reconfiguring the linux kernel to include the driver for your wireless card, or use ndiswrapper to "hook" the Windows drivers into your Linux system. To verify if your interface is found, use "iwconfig" (it should report at least one interface with more information than "no wireless extensions".

Next, configure your wireless network interface. There are nice graphical tools that help you, like WICD. The complexity depends on the security level of your wireless network. If you don't have any encryption whatsoever, the configuration should be easy. However, I seriously recommend using encrypted wireless networks (WPA2).

Does your system already detect the interface?

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# lspci -n

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# dmesg | grep -i b43

# cd /usr/src/linux && cat .config | grep -i b43

```

----------

## d2_racing

Pappy_Mcfae is the broadcom expert here, so we can help you to make your wifi working.

Also, post this :

```

# rc-update show

# cat /etc/conf.d/net

```

----------

## mistake25

lspci -n

```
00:00.0 0600: 8086:27ac (rev 03)

00:02.0 0300: 8086:27ae (rev 03)

00:02.1 0380: 8086:27a6 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:27d8 (rev 02)

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:27d0 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 0604: 8086:27d2 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 0604: 8086:27d4 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:27c8 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 0c03: 8086:27c9 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 0c03: 8086:27ca (rev 02)

00:1d.3 0c03: 8086:27cb (rev 02)

00:1d.7 0c03: 8086:27cc (rev 02)

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:2448 (rev e2)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:27b9 (rev 02)

00:1f.2 0101: 8086:27c4 (rev 02)

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:27da (rev 02)

03:00.0 0280: 14e4:432b (rev 01)

04:00.0 0200: 10ec:8136 (rev 02)
```

ifconfig -a

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:24:e8:e6:99:3b  

          inet addr:192.168.0.27  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::224:e8ff:fee6:993b/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:570 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1117 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:231167 (225.7 KiB)  TX bytes:128458 (125.4 KiB)

          Interrupt:27 Base address:0xe000 

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:26:5e:42:36:6c  

          inet6 addr: fe80::226:5eff:fe42:366c/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interrupt:17 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
```

ifconfig

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:24:e8:e6:99:3b  

          inet addr:192.168.0.27  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::224:e8ff:fee6:993b/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:571 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1141 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:231227 (225.8 KiB)  TX bytes:130018 (126.9 KiB)

          Interrupt:27 Base address:0xe000 

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:26:5e:42:36:6c  

          inet6 addr: fe80::226:5eff:fe42:366c/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interrupt:17 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
```

dmesg | grep -i b43 

```
nothing
```

cd /usr/src/linux && cat .config | grep -i b43 

```
# CONFIG_B43 is not set

# CONFIG_B43LEGACY is not set
```

rc-update show

```
            bootmisc | boot                          

               clock | boot                          

         consolefont | boot                          

                hald |      default                  

            hostname | boot                          

             checkfs | boot                          

           checkroot | boot                          

             keymaps | boot                          

               local |      default nonetwork        

          localmount | boot                          

             modules | boot                          

              net.lo | boot                          

            netmount |      default                  

           rmnologin | boot                          

                sshd |      default                  

           syslog-ng |      default                  

             urandom | boot                          

          vixie-cron |      default                  

                wicd |      default                  

                 xdm |      default 
```

cat /etc/conf.d/net

```
# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

# Prefer wpa_supplicant over wireless-tools

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

# It's important that we tell wpa_supplicant which driver we should

# be using as it's not very good at guessing yet

wpa_supplicant_eth0="-Dbw"
```

also i have installed wicd, and have tryied some guides i found on internet before i asked here, so there may be some configuration, that is bad

----------

## mistake25

ok guys just reboot and some trying needed to get it work, but if is something wrong in my configuration, please post what i need to do to make it better, thanks

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, you have 2 lan card.

Can you post this :

```

# cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

# lspci -v

```

Also, your /etc/conf.d/net should be like this :

```

#WPA_SUPPLICANT

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

```

----------

## d2_racing

Also, can you post this :

```

# cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

# iwlist scan

```

----------

## mistake25

i don't have 2 lan cards, eth1 is wireless, also

cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules 

```
# This file was automatically generated by the /lib/udev/write_net_rules

# program, run by the persistent-net-generator.rules rules file.

#

# You can modify it, as long as you keep each rule on a single

# line, and change only the value of the NAME= key.

# PCI device 0x10ec:0x8136 (r8169)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:24:e8:e6:99:3b", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"

# PCI device 0x14e4:0x432b (wl)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:26:5e:42:36:6c", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth1"
```

lspci -v

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Dell Device 02f4

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

   Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: Dell Device 02f4

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   Memory at f0000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]

   I/O ports at 1800 [size=8]

   Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   Memory at f0200000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]

   Capabilities: [90] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable-

   Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Dell Device 02f4

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Memory at f0080000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]

   Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Dell Device 02f4

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22

   Memory at f0440000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable-

   Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [130] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable+

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Dell Device 02f4

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

   Memory behind bridge: f0100000-f01fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable+

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Dell Device 02f4

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00002000-00002fff

   Memory behind bridge: 50000000-500fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000f0500000-00000000f05fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable+

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Dell Device 02f4

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Dell Device 02f4

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

   I/O ports at 1820 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Dell Device 02f4

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

   I/O ports at 1840 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Dell Device 02f4

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

   I/O ports at 1860 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Dell Device 02f4

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   I/O ports at 1880 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: Dell Device 02f4

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

   Memory at f0444000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=05, sec-latency=32

   Capabilities: [50] Subsystem: Dell Device 02f4

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Dell Device 02f4

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

   Subsystem: Dell Device 02f4

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

   I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 03f4 [size=1]

   I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 0374 [size=1]

   I/O ports at 1810 [size=16]

   Memory at 50100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Dell Device 02f4

   Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 19

   I/O ports at 18c0 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4322 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Dell Wireless 1510 Wireless-N WLAN Mini-Card

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

   Memory at f0100000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [58] Vendor Specific Information <?>

   Capabilities: [e8] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable-

   Capabilities: [d0] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

      UESta:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq+ ACSVoil-

      UEMsk:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      UESvrt:   DLP+ SDES- TLP- FCP+ CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      CESta:   RxErr+ BadTLP+ BadDLLP+ Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr+

      CESta:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr+

      AERCap:   First Error Pointer: 14, GenCap+ CGenEn- ChkCap+ ChkEn-

   Capabilities: [13c] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 26-00-42-ff-ff-5e-6c-36

   Capabilities: [16c] Power Budgeting <?>

   Kernel driver in use: wl

   Kernel modules: wl

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Dell Device 02f4

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 27

   I/O ports at 2000 [size=256]

   Memory at f0510000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Memory at f0500000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=64K]

   [virtual] Expansion ROM at f0520000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable+

   Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 01

   Capabilities: [ac] MSI-X: Enable- Mask- TabSize=2

   Capabilities: [cc] Vital Product Data <?>

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

      UESta:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq+ ACSVoil-

      UEMsk:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      UESvrt:   DLP+ SDES+ TLP- FCP+ CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      CESta:   RxErr+ BadTLP- BadDLLP+ Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr+

      CESta:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr+

      AERCap:   First Error Pointer: 14, GenCap+ CGenEn- ChkCap+ ChkEn-

   Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-01

   Kernel driver in use: r8169
```

cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
# The below line not be changed otherwise we refuse to work

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

# Ensure that only root can read the WPA configuration

ctrl_interface_group=0

# Let wpa_supplicant take care of scanning and AP selection

ap_scan=1
```

iwlist scan

```
lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

sit0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth1      Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:23:69:C7:DC:F9

                    ESSID:"DarkPlanet"

                    Mode:Managed

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality:5/5  Signal level:-55 dBm  Noise level:-91 dBm

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : CCMP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: DD770050F204104A0001101044000102103B00010310470010002369C7DCF7002369C7DCF7022AC107102100104C696E6B73797320627920436973636F102300085752543136304E4C1024000876312E30302E30311042000231351054000800060050F2040001101100085752543136304E4C100800020084

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

          Cell 02 - Address: 00:4F:62:08:8B:8C

                    ESSID:""

                    Mode:Managed

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality:1/5  Signal level:-86 dBm  Noise level:-92 dBm

                    Encryption key:off

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s
```

as i wrote my wifi card works, but i found out that sometime i got dissconected without reason, what can i do about that?

----------

## d2_racing

Nice to know that it's actually working  :Razz: 

----------

